# Delton Locomotive



## Rainman38 (Jan 23, 2010)

Recently I acquired a Delton Locomotive Ser # 095.The decal says Delton Locomotive works 1988 The cab has the Initials "PRR" and the Coal Tender has Pennsylvania written in it.The Sand dome has a numeral 8,as does the smoke box door.
I am trying to learn what I can about this unit. Should this unit have pilot wheels on it?
Possibly some one can direct me to a soure that has knowlage about these units, I realize that Delton is out of business 
Thanks
Rainman


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

If in doubt, GOOGLE ! ( How come nobody else thinks of that ? ) 

This history has quite a few photos of their locos - you'll probably find you have a C-16 which is missing it's pilot truck! 

*http://archive.mylargescale.com/art...nsen01.asp*


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Google "The Phil Jensen Story", or Delton Locomotive Works. Lots of info. 

Is your engine all metal or plastic? The first engines produced were brass and command fairly high prices. The first run of the mostly plastic C-16 supposedly had some issues. There is a guy on Ebay who has a ton of original Delton parts for sale. 

Larry


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rainman, if you can post a pic of the locomotive in question, we may be able to identify it and any bits needed. 

Welcome to MLS.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 25 Jan 2010 08:12 AM 
If in doubt, GOOGLE ! ( How come nobody else thinks of that ? ) 

This history has quite a few photos of their locos - you'll probably find you have a C-16 which is missing it's pilot truck! 

*http://archive.mylargescale.com/art...nsen01.asp* 

Nice way to welcome a first-time poster,
insult him right off the bat..









sure, sometimes google can answer a simple question, a basic question that doesnt really need to be asked..
but for something really obscure like Delton, whats wrong with asking a question here, before (or instead of) googling?
If everyone relied only on google, MLS would have no reason to exist..

Scot


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, welcome to MLS! First, a couple of questions for clarification: How many drivers does it have? Does it look like a 0-8-0 (because you were asking if it needed pilot wheels)? If so, as has been said, it's probably a 2-8-0 C-16 Consolidation lettered for the Pensylvania Railroad (that's what the PRR means.) If it's an 0-4-0 switcher with a slopeback tender (the top of the tender angles downward toward the rear) it probably is a brass engine and is quite valuable! Before you get your hopes up, the Delton brass years were 1984-85 and by 1988 they were doing plastic 2-8-0 C-16's. These engines were correctly painted and lettered but suffered from a less than robust drivetrain! 

When Delton went under, Aristocraft bought the rights and jigs to the C-16 and marketed them under their "Delton Classics" line. This version had an upgraded drivetrain but the height of the boiler and cab were raised 1/4" to accomodate the new motor which made the C-16 look a tad "off!" Also, the paint schemes were all over the place and were not as accurate as when Delton was producing them. Aristocraft has recently reissued them with a completely new drivetrain which is much improved and allows the boiler and cab to be lowered back to the original design specs! The coloring has also been given an upgrade as well. The downside? Price. These new engines are a bit more expensive than the earlier editions ($300+ from some dealers) but they are nice locomotives! 

If you do indeed have a C-16 and need a pilot wheel assembly, let us know as I'm sure somebody can help you out! I _do _know that there is somebody on ebay always offering Delton C-16 parts. Perhaps the pilot wheel assembly is one of them! Either way, let us know what you have and we'll see what we can do to help!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the MLS family. Lots of good info available from all. Matter of fact I njoyed reading my self the posted site for Delton. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, that is an interesting history, and shows the real development, time and costs that goes into things.


----------



## Rainman38 (Jan 23, 2010)

HEY!, 
Thanks to one and all. I did Google the name "Delton" came up with the info, including Jensens.This was what lead me to "myLargesccale.com". After reviewing the many comments and suggestions I believe that this might be considered a 0-6-0. It is Brass and has a slope to the rear tender.This being the case then it would not have a Pilot assembly. I was hoping the serial # would be the key.I am intrigued, as my familarity was in the HO line and I think I want to expand into the G now. I will get a photo of the this Locomotive and post it. 
Again, Thanks 
Ray


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooooooooh.........a brass Delton! You've got a nice one there! The scale is 1:24 and the drivetrain isn't very robust but it _is _a valuable collectible!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

YES, do post pix!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

In case you are interested, there is a Delton brass Southern Pacific 0-4-0 switcher on Ebay now, asking price $1800. 

Larry


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The Delton locomotive I am looking for is the CP Huntington! I wasn't in a financial position to bid on the last one that showed up on ebay but I really would like to have it! The proportions are excellent and I have personal reasons for wanting one. Unfortunately, they are few and far between and their price reflects this!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow $1800 bucks. Wish i had a couple. Later RJD


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the same PRR loco. It is a 0-6-0 switcher. Mine is a steel grey paint job. It is a beauty. It is not missing any wheels. Here is a photo.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is sharp.


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Speaking of Delton Locomotives. I am currently working on building a C-16 2-8-0 from old Delton parts that I got in a bunch of stuff I purchase in an estate sale. I have most of the parts to build it and what I lack I can either make myself of I hope that I can purchase from Aristo-caft. Since Aristo-craft took over the C-16 Delton molds and released it's own version of the C-16, would it be safe to assume that the Aristo-Craft C-16 Tender that I just purchase on Ebay would be the right size to go with the Delton Locomotive I am building. I know that the Bachmann ones I has seems to be too large to go with it. 

Whats your thoughts? 

Dan


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

One in front is Aristocraft, one in the back is Delton...there appear identical.


----------



## frazeedg (Dec 27, 2007)

Rainman,

There were 28 0-6-0 engines made with round domes and 28 made with teakettle domes in the Pennsylvana silver paint scheme.

If you are lucky to have the only one painted in Brunswick Green the value goes up.


There were a total of 125 0-6-0 engines built.

The serial number indicates your engine was number 95 out of 125. 


Depending on the number of any particular paint scheme the value can be between $2,700 and $10,000.


David


----------

